# احتاج معلومات عن مواقف السيارات متعددة الطوابق ...



## محمد ابو محمود (27 مارس 2006)

انا طالب في قسم الهندسة المعمارية ..........الرجاء مساعدتي بتزويدي بمعلومات و نماذج عن مواقف السيارات متعددة الطوابق ...الرجاء المساعدة في اسرع وقت ممكن وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## alnour (5 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
http://www.m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1418
هذا رابط لمووضع تم عرض الموضوع فيه أحببت إضافته للفائدة


----------



## manal aly shedeed (8 أبريل 2006)

ملف به المعايير التى يجب الالتزام بها عند تصميم الجراجات المتعددة الطوابق .. ارجو ان يفيد


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (8 أبريل 2006)

مشكورة اختي منال ولكن هذا الملف انا من قام باعداده ووضعه في المنتدى ........................................ولكن شكرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## Ahmed Tharwat (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا قمر و ربنا يوفقك يا رب


----------



## Ahmed Tharwat (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ليكي يا بشمهندسة منال


----------



## حسام عبدالله (14 أبريل 2007)

يمكنك الاطلاع على كتاب time saver


----------



## hasanat75 (15 أبريل 2007)

هناك مواصفات هندسية ومقاييس عالمية تجدها ضمن كتاب النوفرت


----------



## SOLO-206 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااا...جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## منال الصادق (14 يوليو 2011)

الرجاء مساعدتي في جراج متعدد الطوابق بالسعودية اريد العلامات المرورية التي توضع وكذلك العلامات الرقمية وتفصيلها


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

